# أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟



## حازم (20 أبريل 2007)

الكون كله بما فيه هو (صنع الله وخلق الله) وحسب الديانة المسيحية

فان يسوع (المسيح عليه السلام)...........هو الله

وله معجزات تنحصر فى (28)  معجزة وربما تزيد عن ذلك  وتنم......... على إلوهيته

وهى



1-المعجزة الأولى: تحويل الماء إلى خمر 
2-المعجزة الثانية: شفاء ابن رجل البلاط الملكي 
3-المعجزة الثالثة صيد السمك الكثير 
4-المعجزة الرابعة شفاء حماة بطرس 
5-المعجزة الخامسة شفاء الأبرص 
6-المعجزة السادسة شفاء المفلوج 
7-المعجزة السابعة شفاء مريض بركة بيت حِسْدا 
8-المعجزة الثامنة شفاء ذي اليد اليابسة 
9-المعجزة التاسعة شفاء عبد قائد المئة 
10-المعجزة العاشرة إقامة ابن أرملة نايين 
11-المعجزة الحادية عشرة تهدئة العاصفة 
12-المعجزة الثانية عشرة شفاء اللجئون 
13-المعجزة الثالثة عشرة إقامة ابنة يايرس 
14-المعجزة الرابعة عشرة شفاء نازفة الدم 
15-المعجزة الخامسة عشرة شفاء أعميين 
16-المعجزة السادسة عشرة إشباع خمسة آلاف 
17-المعجزة السابعة عشرة المشي على الماء 
18-المعجزة الثامنة عشرة شفاء ابنة الفينيقية 
19-المعجزة التاسعة عشرة شفاء أعمى تدريجياً 
20-المعجزة العشرون عُملة من فم سمكة 
21-المعجزة الحادية والعشرون الواحد الذي شكر 
22-المعجزة الثانية والعشرون شفاء المولود أعمى 
23-المعجزة الثالثة والعشرون إقامة لعازر 
24-المعجزة الرابعة والعشرون شفاء المنحنية 
25-المعجزة الخامسة والعشرون شفاء بارتيماوس الأعمى 
26-المعجزة السادسة والعشرون لَعْن شجرة التين 
27-المعجزة السابعة والعشرون شفاء أذن ملخس 
28-المعجزة الثامنة والعشرون صيد 153 سمكة 


ونلاحظ الاتى 

1- معجزة الشفاء.............(16 مره)
2- معجزة إقامة الأموات.....(3 مره)


والسؤال الذى يفرض نفسه وبإلحاح شديد

أين المعجزة الأساسية (للإله) والصفة الرئيسية له وهى (الخلق) حسب الكتاب المقدس وتفاسيره

ماذا خلق يسوع .... ؟؟؟

وأين النصوص الدالة على ذلك من الكتاب المقدس ...؟؟؟

ولكم الشكر لو تفضلتم بأضاح السؤال ومناقشته   
.
.
.


----------



## Christian Knight (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*

*اهلا بك اخ حازم وسوف اضع لك جزء من رد القس عبد المسيح بسيط على موضوع (هل معجزات المسيح تثبت لاهوته؟). ساضع لك تحديدا الجزء الذى يتحدث عن الخلق فى معجزات المسيح:*
*تابع معجزات المسيح 
الخلق ** 
الخلق هو إيجاد الشيء من لاشيء، أو إعطاء الحياة من لاشيء، من العدم، كما خلق الله آدم من تراب (طين) ثم أعطاه الروح فصار آدم نفساًَ حية، صار له وجود بعد أن كان عدماً، وهذا عمل الله وحده والذي لا يشاركه فيه أحد على الإطلاق. الله وحده خالق الكون وكل ما به وما فيه يقول الكتاب؛ " الرب خالق أطراف الأرض لا يكل ولا يعيا ليس عن فهمه فحص " (اش28:40)، "هكذا يقول الله الرب خالق السموات وناشرها باسط الأرض ونتائجها معطي الشعب عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها روحا " (اش5:42). ثم يؤكد الكتاب أن الله وحده الخالق وليس معه أحد، أي لا يوجد آخر معه " هكذا يقول الرب فاديك وجابلك من البطن. أنا الرب صانع كل شيء ناشر السموات وحدي باسط الأرض. من معي " (أش24:44).
ويقول الكتاب المقدس أيضاً أن المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله ابن الله وصورة الله، بهاء مجد الله ورسم (صورة) جوهره، يسوع المسيح، هو الخالق الذي خلق كل شيء الكون وكل ما فيه " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان . فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس " (يو1:1-4). " الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة. فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق . الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل " (كو1 :15-17) . " الله خالق الجميع بيسوع المسيح " (أف3 :9). " ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته " (عب1 :2و3).
ويذكر الكتاب أيضا أن الرب يسوع المسيح قام بعملية الخلق في أكثر من مناسبة؛ فقد خلق للمولود أعمى ، بلا عينين، عينين من طين، يقول الكتاب أنه " تفل على الأرض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الأعمى. وقال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام. الذي تفسيره مرسل . فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا " (يو6:7، 7). وفي تحويلة للماء إلى خمر قام بعملية خلق مادة من مادة أخرى مختلفة عنها، كيميائيا، تماما، وذلك بكلمتين للأمر " املأوا الأجران ماء 000 استقوا الآن " (يو7:2، 8). وفي إشباعه لخمسة آلاف رجل غير الذين كانوا معهم من نساء وأطفال بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين، قام بعملية خلق أخرى إذ خلق من كل رغيف واحد ما يشبع أكثر من ألف فرد بل وزاد حوالي قفتين وربع من هذا الرغيف الواحد!! خلق من الرغيف الواحد أكثر من ألف رغيف لو افترضنا أن كل شخص أكل رغيفاً واحداً!! (مت19:14-22). فمن كان له امتياز كهذا غير المسيح؟ والإجابة لا أحد على الإطلاق !!
2 – تميز المسيح في القرآن بكونه خالق :
ويتحدى القرآن جميع البشر وسائر المخلوقات العاقلة وغير العاقلة أن كان هناك أحد، غير الله، يقدر أن يخلق أي شيء مهما كان، كما يتحدى جميع الأصنام أن تخلق، ولو اجتمعوا معا، حتى ولو ذبابا. الله وحده هو الخالق البارئ المصور وليس سواه ولا مثله ولا معه. ويقول القرآن متحدياً : 
" هَذَا خَلْقُ اللَّهِ فَأَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ " (لقمان:11) . 
" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَنْ يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَاباً وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا لَهُ " (الحج:73) . 
" هَلْ مِنْ خَالِقٍ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ " (فاطر:3) . 
ومع ذلك قال أن المسيح كان يخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير ثم ينفخ فيه فيصير طيراً بأذن الله : 
" أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ " . 
" وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي " .
قال الطبري في تفسيره " وَالطَّيْر جَمْع طَائِر. وَاخْتَلَفَتْ الْقُرَّاء فِي قِرَاءَة ذَلِكَ, فَقَرَأَهُ بَعْض أَهْل الْحِجَاز " كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّائِر فَأَنْفُخ فِيهِ فَيَكُون طَائِرًا " , عَلَى التَّوْحِيد. وَقَرَأَهُ آخَرُونَ " كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْر فَأَنْفُخ فِيهِ فَيَكُون طَيْرًا " عَلَى الْجِمَاع كِلَيْهِمَا. وَأَعْجَب الْقِرَاءَات إِلَيَّ فِي ذَلِكَ قِرَاءَة مَنْ قَرَأَ " كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْر فَأَنْفُخ فِيهِ فَيَكُون طَيْرًا " عَلَى الْجِمَاع فِيهِمَا جَمِيعًا, لِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ كَانَ مِنْ صِفَة عِيسَى أَنَّهُ يَفْعَل ذَلِكَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّه, وَأَنَّهُ مُوَفَّق لِخَطِّ الْمُصْحَف 000 (وعن) اِبْن إِسْحَاق: أَنَّ عِيسَى (ص), جَلَسَ يَوْمًا مَعَ غِلْمَان مِنْ الْكُتَّاب, فَأَخَذَ طِينًا, ثُمَّ قَالَ: أَجْعَل لَكُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الطِّين طَائِرًا؟ قَالُوا: وَتَسْتَطِيع ذَلِكَ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّي! ثُمَّ هَيَّأَهُ حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَهُ فِي هَيْئَة الطَّائِر نَفَخَ فِيهِ, ثُمَّ قَالَ: كُنْ طَائِرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّه! فَخَرَجَ يَطِير بَيْن كَفَّيْهِ, فَخَرَجَ الْغِلْمَان بِذَلِكَ مِنْ أَمْره فَذَكَرُوهُ لِمُعَلِّمِهِمْ, فَأَفْشَوْهُ فِي النَّاس. وَتَرَعْرَعَ. فَهَمَّتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل, فَلَمَّا خَافَتْ أُمّه عَلَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ عَلَى حَمِير لَهَا ثُمَّ خَرَجَتْ بِهِ هَارِبَة. وَذُكِرَ أَنَّهُ لَمَّا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَخْلُق الطَّيْر مِنْ الطِّين سَأَلَهُمْ: أَيّ الطَّيْر أَشَدّ خَلْقًا؟ فَقِيلَ لَهُ الْخُفَّاش " .
وقال ابن كثير " وَكَذَلِكَ كَانَ يَفْعَل يُصَوِّر مِنْ الطِّين شَكْل طَيْر ثُمَّ يَنْفُخ فِيهِ فَيَطِير عِيَانًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ الَّذِي جَعَلَ هَذَا مُعْجِزَة لَهُ تَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ أَرْسَلَهُ " .
وقال الجلالان " أَخْلُق" أُصَوِّر " لَكُمْ " مِنْ الطِّين كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْر" مِثْل صُورَته فَالْكَاف اسْم مَفْعُول " فَأَنْفُخ فِيهِ " الضَّمِير لِلْكَافِ " فَيَكُون طَيْرًا " وَفِي قِرَاءَة طَائِرًا " بِإِذْنِ اللَّه " بِإِرَادَتِهِ فَخَلَقَ لَهُمْ الْخُفَّاش لِأَنَّهُ أَكْمَل الطَّيْر خَلْقًا " .
وقال القرطبي في تفسيره " أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ " أَيْ أُصَوِّر وَأُقَدِّر لَكُمْ . " مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ " وَالطَّيْر يُذَكَّر وَيُؤَنَّث. " فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ " . أَيْ فِي الْوَاحِد مِنْهُ أَوْ مِنْهَا أَوْ فِي الطِّين فَيَكُون طَائِرًا 000 وَقِيلَ : لَمْ يَخْلُق غَيْر الْخُفَّاش لِأَنَّهُ أَكْمَل الطَّيْر خَلْقًا لِيَكُونَ أَبْلَغ فِي الْقُدْرَة لِأَنَّ لَهَا ثَدْيًا وَأَسْنَانًا وَأُذُنًا , وَهِيَ تَحِيض وَتَطْهُر وَتَلِد . وَيُقَال : إِنَّمَا طَلَبُوا خَلْق خُفَّاش لِأَنَّهُ أَعْجَب مِنْ سَائِر الْخَلْق ; وَمِنْ عَجَائِبه أَنَّهُ لَحْم وَدَم يَطِير بِغَيْرِ رِيش وَيَلِد كَمَا يَلِد الْحَيَوَان وَلَا يَبِيض كَمَا يَبِيض سَائِر الطُّيُور , فَيَكُون لَهُ الضَّرْع يَخْرُج مِنْهُ اللَّبَن , وَلَا يُبْصِر فِي ضَوْء النَّهَار وَلَا فِي ظُلْمَة اللَّيْل , وَإِنَّمَا يَرَى فِي سَاعَتَيْنِ : بَعْد غُرُوب الشَّمْس سَاعَة وَبَعْد طُلُوع الْفَجْر سَاعَة قَبْل أَنْ يُسْفِر جِدًّا , وَيَضْحَك كَمَا يَضْحَك الْإِنْسَان , وَيَحِيض كَمَا تَحِيض الْمَرْأَة . وَيُقَال : إِنَّ سُؤَالهمْ كَانَ لَهُ عَلَى وَجْه التَّعَنُّت فَقَالُوا : اِخْلُقْ لَنَا خُفَّاشًا وَاجْعَلْ فِيهِ رُوحًا إِنْ كُنْت صَادِقًا فِي مَقَالَتك ; فَأَخَذَ طِينًا وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ خُفَّاشًا ثُمَّ نَفَخَ فِيهِ فَإِذَا هُوَ يَطِير بَيْنَ السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض ".
وقال الرازي جامعاً لأراء المفسرين " أي أقدر وأصور وقد بينا في تفسير قوله تعالى: " يَـٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّاسُ ٱعْبُدُواْ رَبَّكُمُ ٱلَّذِىْ خَلَقَكُمْ " (البقرة: 21) إن الخلق هو التقدير ". و " أَنِى أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مّنَ ٱلطّينِ " معناه: أصور وأقدر وقوله " كَهَيْئَةِ ٱلطَّيْرِ " فالهيئة الصورة المهيئة من قولهم هيأت الشيء إذا قدرته وقوله " فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ " أي في ذلك الطين المصور وقوله " فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ ٱللَّهِ " ففيه مسائل: المسألة الأولى: قرأ نافع " فَيَكُونُ طائراً " بالألف على الواحد، والباقون " طَيْراً " على الجمع، وكذلك في المائدة والطير اسم الجنس يقع على الواحد وعلى الجمع. يروى أن عيسى عليه السلام لما ادعى النبوة، وأظهر المعجزات أخذوا يتعنتون عليه وطالبوه بخلق خفاش، فأخذ طيناً وصوره، ثم نفخ فيه، فإذا هو يطير بين السماء والأرض ". و " المسألة الثانية: قال بعض المتكلمين: الآية تدل على أن الروح جسم رقيق كالريح، ولذلك وصفها بالفتح، ثم ههنا بحث، وهو أنه هل يجوز أن يقال: إنه تعالى أودع في نفس عيسى عليه السلام خاصية، بحيث متى نفخ في شيء كان نفخه فيه موجباً لصيرورة ذلك الشيء حياً، أو يقال: ليس الأمر كذلك بل الله تعالى كان يخلق الحياة في ذلك الجسم بقدرته عند نفخة عيسى عليه السلام فيه على سبيل إظهار المعجزات ". و " المسألة الثالثة: القرآن دلّ على أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام إنما تولد من نفخ جبريل (ص) في مريم وجبريل (ص) روح محض وروحاني محض فلا جرم كانت نفخة عيسى عليه السلام للحياة والروح ". 
أي أن المسيح خلق الطير كما خلق الله الإنسان، وبنفس الطريقة التي خلق بها، الله، آدم ، يقول الكتاب المقدس " وجبل الرب الإله آدم ترابا من الأرض. ونفخ في انفه نسمة حياة. فصار آدم نفسا حيّة " (تك7:2). 
ويقول القرآن أيضا أن الله خلق الإنسان من طين ثم نفخ فيه من روحه :
" وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَراً مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَأٍ مَسْنُونٍ. فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ " (الحجر:29) . " إِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَراً مِنْ طِينٍ. فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ " (صّ:72) . 
" وَبَدَأَ خَلْقَ الإِنسَانِ مِنْ طِينٍ 000 ثُمَّ سَوَّاهُ وَنَفَخَ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِهِ " (السجدة : 6و8).
وهنا نجد اتفاق على أن خلق آدم تم كالآتي :
(1) أن الله خلق الإنسان من طين ثم سواه.
(2) ثم نفخ فيه من روحه. 
والمسيح خلق الطير بنفس الطريقة :
(1) خلق من الطين كهيئة الطير.
(2) ثم نفخ فيه فصار طيرا 000 بإذن الله.
وجاء في كتاب الملل والنحل للشهرستاني أن الفضل الحدثي وأحمد بن خابط قالاً، كما نقل الرواندي: " أن للخلق خالقين. أحدهما قديم وهو الباري تعالى والثاني محدث وهو المسيح عليه السلام لقوله إذ تخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير ". 
بل وهناك آية قرآنية حيرت العلماء تقول " فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ " (المؤمنون: 14). وهذا القول يشير إلى وجود أكثر من خالق وقد أجمع المفسرون على ثلاثة أراء رئيسية هي أنها تعني؛ 
(1)أن الله احسن المقدرين أو المصورين أو الصانعين.
(2) كما قال الطبري " لأن عيسى ابن مريـم كان يخـلق، فأخبر جلّ ثناؤه عن نفسه أنه يخـلق أحسن مـما كان يخـلق ". وقال القرطبي " وقال ابن جُريج: إنما قال: " أحسن الخالقين " لأنه تعالى قد أذن لعيسى عليه السلام أن يخلق؛ واضطرب بعضهم في ذلك ". وقال البغوي " وقال ابن جريج: إنما جمع الخالقين لأنّ عيسى كان يخلق كما قال:" أَنِّىۤ أَخْلُقُ لَكُم مِّنَ ٱلطِّينِ "(آل عمران: 49) فأخبر الله عن نفسه بأنه أحسن الخالقين". أي أن الله يقارن ما يخلقه هو بما يخلقه المسيح.
(3) أن عمر بن الخطاب وعبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح هما اللذان قالا هذه العبارة عند سماعهما لإحدى آيات خلق الله للإنسان فقال نبي المسلمين لكل منهما " أكتبها فقد نزلت هكذا وهذا هو الرأي الأكثر سيادة في التفسير.
قاله الرازي: " عن ابن عباس (رض) أن عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح كان يكتب هذه الآيات لرسول الله (صلعم) فلما انتهى إلى قوله تعالى: " خَلْقاً ءَاخَرَ " عجب من ذلك فقال: “ فَتَبَارَكَ ٱللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ ٱلْخَـٰلِقِينَ " فقال رسول الله (صلعم): " اكتب فهكذا نزلت " فشك عبد الله وقال إن كان محمد صادقاً فيما يقول فإنه يوحي إلي كما يوحي إليه، وإن كان كاذباً فلا خير في دينه فهرب إلى مكة فقيل إنه مات على الكفر، وقيل إنه أسلم يوم الفتح، وروى سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس قال لما نزلت هذه الآية قال عمر بن الخطاب: " فَتَبَارَكَ ٱللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ ٱلْخَـٰلِقِينَ " فقال رسول الله (صلعم) " هكذا نزلت يا عمر " وكان عمر يقول : وافقني ربي في أربع، في الصلاة خلف المقام، وفي ضرب الحجاب على النسوة، وقولي لهن: لتنتهن أو ليبدلنه الله خيراً منكن، فنزل قوله تعالى: " عَسَىٰ رَبُّهُ إِن طَلَّقَكُنَّ أَن يُبْدِلَهُ أَزْوٰجاً خَيْراً مّنكُنَّ " (التحريم: 5) والرابع قلت: " فَتَبَارَكَ ٱللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ ٱلْخَـٰلِقِينَ " فقال هكذا نزلت. قال العارفون هذه الواقعة كانت سبب السعادة لعمر، وسبب الشقاوة لعبد الله ".
ويبقى الاعتراض القائل أن المسيح خلق بأذن الله " فيصير طيرا بأذن الله "، " وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي ". ونؤكد أن الإنجيل أيضاً يقول مثل ذلك ، وأن كان بمفهوم يختلف عن مفهوم القرآن، حيث يقول الرب يسوع المسيح " وأما أنا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا. لان الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لأكمّلها هذه الأعمال بعينها التي أنا اعملها هي تشهد لي أن الآب قد أرسلني " (يو5 :36). " الأعمال التي أنا اعملها باسم أبي هي تشهد لي " (يو10 :25). " لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن أيضا أن تكون له حياة في ذاته. وأعطاه سلطانا أن يدين أيضا لأنه ابن الإنسان " (يو5 :26).
وهنا يؤكد الرب يسوع المسيح أن الأعمال التي هو يعملها ، أي الآيات والمعجزات والتعليم الذي يعلمه وكل ما كان له من سلطان على الأرض، هو ما أعطاه له الآب :
" أنا لا اقدر أن افعل من نفسي شيئا. كما اسمع أدين ودينونتي عادلة لأني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني " (يو5 :30). " ولست افعل شيئا من نفسي بل أتكلم بهذا كما علّمني أبي " (يو8 :28). " لأني لم أتكلم من نفسي لكن الآب الذي أرسلني هو أعطاني وصية ماذا أقول وبماذا أتكلم " (يو12 :49).
ولكن الرب يسوع المسيح لا يتكلم وكأنه مجرد بشر، بل يتكلم من منطلق العلاقة بين الآب والابن، في الذات الإلهية، وبمفهوم التجسد، تجسد الابن واتخاذه البشرية الكاملة، ومن ثم يقول " أني أنا في الآب والآب فيّ. الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الأعمال. صدقوني أني في الآب والآب فيّ. وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها " (يو14 :10و11). فكما أن أعماله وآياته وبيناته تشهد على تأييد الله له وإرساليته من قبل الله، فهي تشهد أيضاً وتؤكد على وحدة الآب والابن، وأن الابن في الآب، والآب في الابن. 
وهنا لنا سؤال؛ هل هناك فرق بين خلقة الإنسان وخلقة الطير؟ والإجابة هي؛ كلا، لأنه كليهما عملية خلق وإيجاد حياة فيمن ليست له حياة. وإذا كان المسيح مجرد إنسان ونبي فحسب فلماذا أعطاه الله، هو بالذات، أن يقوم بعمل من أعماله فتنسب له صفة من صفاته واسم من أسمائه؟ فقد أعطاه أن يخلق مثلما خلق هو، الله، وبنفس الطريقة التي خلق بها الله الإنسان، وأصبح من الطبيعي أن ينسب له أسم الخالق وصفته حتى ولو كان ذلك باسم الله، أي يقال عنه الخالق بأذن الله. والإجابة دائما هي أن الله يفعل ما يريد وأن له حكّمة في ذلك!! ولكننا نقول أن الله يفعل كل شيء بحسب مشورته الأزلية وتدبيره الإلهي وعلمه السابق ولا يفعل شيئاً باطلا، فإذا كان قد أعطى المسيح ، وحده ، عمل الخلق وصفة الخالق واسم الخالق فهذا يعني أن المسيح له امتياز خاص يتميز به عن كل من الملائكة والبشر، بل وكل ما في الكون من كائنات ، سواء كانت ترى أو لا ترى !! 
يقول الكتاب المقدس " وأعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب " (في9:2-11). كما يقال أن المسيح خلق بأذن الله، والإنجيل يقول أن الله خلق به، بالمسيح، وفيه وله كل شيء " الله خالق الجميع بيسوع المسيح " (أف9:3)، " كل شيء به كان " (يو2:1)، " الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين " (عب2:1)، " فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق. الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل " (كو15:1ـ17).*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*



> وله معجزات تنحصر فى (28) معجزة وربما تزيد عن ذلك وتنم......... على إلوهيته


فعلاا موضوع و سؤاال جميــل
*
المعجزة إصطلاحا:: هو أمر خاارق للعادة يجريه الله تعالى على يد أحد الصاالحين دلاله على صدق نبوته ..

فكيف تعرفون المعجــزة؟

شكراا جزيلاا
فراشة المنتدى*


----------



## حازم (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*

ارجوا حذف المشاركه الخطأ
*************
*تم التعامل .......... "المشرف"*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الخلق هو إيجاد الشيء من لاشيء، أو إعطاء الحياة من لاشيء، من العدم، كما خلق الله آدم من تراب (طين) ثم أعطاه الروح فصار آدم نفساًَ حية، صار له وجود بعد أن كان عدماً، وهذا عمل الله وحده والذي لا يشاركه فيه أحد على الإطلاق. *


 
أهلا بك أستاذ (فارس مسيحي)

صدق..... القس عبد المسيح بسيط في هذه الجزئية بالتحديد

لان الله يخلق من "العدم" ...........وهذا أساس الموضوع




Christian Knight قال:


> *الخلق هو إيجاد الشيء من لاشيء، أو إعطاء الحياة من لاشيء، من العدم، كما خلق الله آدم من تراب (طين) ثم أعطاه الروح فصار آدم نفساًَ حية، صار له وجود بعد أن كان عدماً، وهذا عمل الله وحده والذي لا يشاركه فيه أحد على الإطلاق. الله وحده خالق الكون وكل ما به وما فيه يقول الكتاب؛ " الرب خالق أطراف الأرض لا يكل ولا يعيا ليس عن فهمه فحص " (اش28:40)، "هكذا يقول الله الرب خالق السموات وناشرها باسط الأرض ونتائجها معطي الشعب عليها نسمة والساكنين فيها روحا " (اش5:42). ثم يؤكد الكتاب أن الله وحده الخالق وليس معه أحد، أي لا يوجد آخر معه " هكذا يقول الرب فاديك وجابلك من البطن. أنا الرب صانع كل شيء ناشر السموات وحدي باسط الأرض. من معي " (أش24:44).*
> *ويقول الكتاب المقدس أيضاً أن المسيح الذي هو كلمة الله ابن الله وصورة الله، بهاء مجد الله ورسم (صورة) جوهره، يسوع المسيح، هو الخالق الذي خلق كل شيء الكون وكل ما فيه " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله. كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان . فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس " (يو1:1-4). " الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة. فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين. الكل به وله قد خلق . الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل " (كو1 :15-17) . " الله خالق الجميع بيسوع المسيح " (أف3 :9). " ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به أيضا عمل العالمين الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته " (عب1 :2و3).*
> *ويذكر الكتاب أيضا أن الرب يسوع المسيح قام بعملية الخلق في أكثر من مناسبة؛ فقد خلق للمولود أعمى ، بلا عينين، عينين من طين، يقول الكتاب أنه " تفل على الأرض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الأعمى. وقال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام. الذي تفسيره مرسل . فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا " (يو6:7، 7). وفي تحويلة للماء إلى خمر قام بعملية خلق مادة من مادة أخرى مختلفة عنها، كيميائيا، تماما، وذلك بكلمتين للأمر " املأوا الأجران ماء 000 استقوا الآن " (يو7:2، 8). وفي إشباعه لخمسة آلاف رجل غير الذين كانوا معهم من نساء وأطفال بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين، قام بعملية خلق أخرى إذ خلق من كل رغيف واحد ما يشبع أكثر من ألف فرد بل وزاد حوالي قفتين وربع من هذا الرغيف الواحد!! خلق من الرغيف الواحد أكثر من ألف رغيف لو افترضنا أن كل شخص أكل رغيفاً واحداً!! (مت19:14-22). فمن كان له امتياز كهذا غير المسيح؟ والإجابة لا أحد على الإطلاق !!*
> *2 – تميز المسيح في القرآن بكونه خالق :*
> ...


----------



## حازم (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*



Christian Knight قال:


> *ويذكر الكتاب أيضا أن الرب يسوع المسيح قام بعملية الخلق في أكثر من مناسبة؛ فقد خلق للمولود أعمى ، بلا عينين، عينين من طين، يقول الكتاب أنه " تفل على الأرض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الأعمى. وقال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام. الذي تفسيره مرسل . فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا " (يو6:7، 7). وفي تحويلة للماء إلى خمر قام بعملية خلق مادة من مادة أخرى مختلفة عنها، كيميائيا، تماما، وذلك بكلمتين للأمر " املأوا الأجران ماء 000 استقوا الآن " (يو7:2، 8). وفي إشباعه لخمسة آلاف رجل غير الذين كانوا معهم من نساء وأطفال بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين، قام بعملية خلق أخرى إذ خلق من كل رغيف واحد ما يشبع أكثر من ألف فرد بل وزاد حوالي قفتين وربع من هذا الرغيف الواحد!! خلق من الرغيف الواحد أكثر من ألف رغيف لو افترضنا أن كل شخص أكل رغيفاً واحداً!! (مت19:14-22). فمن كان له امتياز كهذا غير المسيح؟ والإجابة لا أحد على الإطلاق !!
> **[/COLOR]*




ذكر القس عبد المسيح بسيط  



> الرب يسوع المسيح قام بعملية الخلق في أكثر من مناسبة؛ فقد خلق للمولود أعمى ، بلا عينين، عينين من طين،





> وفي تحويلة للماء إلى خمر قام بعملية خلق مادة من مادة أخرى مختلفة عنها، كيميائيا، تماما





> ، قام بعملية خلق أخرى إذ خلق من كل رغيف واحد ما يشبع أكثر من ألف فرد




لقد قال الفس (الخلق هو إيجاد الشيء من لاشيء)........وهو صادق بهذا القول تحديدا.... بلا شك

ولاكن نجد المسيح يخلق من موجود وليس من عدم

بعكس ما ذكره القس فى تفسيراته للكتاب المقدس



نلاحظ الاتى فى قول القس

1- الخلق من العدم = شفاء العمى 
2- الخلق من العدم = تحويل الماء
3- الخلق من العدم = الشبع من الطعام


وفى نفس الوقت يقول (الخلق هو إيجاد الشيء من لاشيء)

فهل نجد فى معجزات المسيح عليه السلام عملية خلق من العدم؟


----------



## حازم (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*



Christian Knight قال:


> *
> (1) أن الله خلق الإنسان من طين ثم سواه.
> (2) ثم نفخ فيه من روحه.
> والمسيح خلق الطير بنفس الطريقة :
> ...



نغفل دائما ان الطين خلق قبل ان يخلق منه ادم

ونغفل ان المسيح خلق الطير من الطين الذى لم يخلقه


كنت أفضل عدم الاستدلال من القرآن والمفسرين بعملية الخلق

لان الامر مختلف بين الفكر المسيحي والفكر الاسلامى فى شخص المسيح نفسه 
من حيث كونه بني ورسول يخلق بإذن الله ويشفى بإذن الله وهذه عقيدة الإسلام ..........وكل ما يفعله بإذن الله

ومن حيث كونه الله حسب العقيدة المسيحية

ويجب علينا ألا نتجاهل ان الطين مادة موجودة قبل ظهور المسيح

اما فى خلق ادم  فقد تم خلق الطين قبل ان يخلق منه ادم

فلا علاقة بين قدرة الخلق فى القرآن وقدرة الخلق فى الكتاب المقدس (من حيث اختلاف الفكر فقط)





> خلق من الطين كهيئة الطير.



ومن خلق له الطين؟


----------



## beautiful_mind (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*



حازم قال:


> ذكر القس عبد المسيح بسيط
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أخى الفاضل العزيز ..
شفاء الأعمى الذى تكلم عنه أخى Christian Knight هى معجزة خلق بالتأكيد ..
فالرب هنا خلق من الطين أعينا لهذا الإنسان الذى ولد بلا أعين كما خلق هو أيضا آدم  من طين من قبل ..
ثم ما الذى جعلك تفترض أن الرب يسوع ليس هو خالق الطين فى الأصل ؟؟؟

أما معجزة تحويل الماء ..
نعلم جميعا أن الماء يتكون من عنصرين ..
الأكسجين و الهيدروجين ..
أما الخمر أو عصير الكرم فيحتوى على عنصر الكربون .. 
أفلا تعتقد أن إيجاد عنصر الكربون من العدم هو خلق ؟؟؟
الماء لا يحتوى إطلاقا على عنصر الكربون .. ولا يمكن توليد عنصر الكربون من الماء ... فمن أبن أتى هذا العنصر إذا لم يكن قد تم خلقه ؟

و معجزة الخمس خبزات و السمكتين ....
من الذى يستطيع أن يخلق نت خمس خبزات و سمكتين ما يكفى إشباع خمسة آلاف رجل عدا النساء و الأطفال بل و يفيض منهم أيضا 12 قفة مملوءة !!! 
12 قفة مملوءة تفيض من أكل خمسة آلاف رجل - عدا النساء و الأطفال - و كل ذلك من خمس خبزات و سمكتين .....
ألم يكن ذلك خلقا لمادة لم تكن موجودة و هى التى أشبعت كل هذا الجمع الغفير و فاض منها أيضا ؟؟؟؟

أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت لحضرتك بعضا من النقاط التى غابت عنك فى غمرة بحثك و تساؤلاتك المشروعة عن شخص الرب ...
فكما يقول كتابكم القرآن الكريم : 
" عسيى إبن مريم .. قول الحق الذى فيه يمترون " أى يختلفون ....

الرب ينير طريقك ..​*


----------



## حازم (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*



beautiful_mind قال:


> *ثم ما الذى جعلك تفترض أن الرب يسوع ليس هو خالق الطين فى الأصل ؟؟؟
> 
> ​*



ليس افتراضا .............كل ما فى الامر اننى لم اجد ما يدل على خلق "الطين" من العدم فى الكتاب القدس

جيث نفهم من قول القس عبد المسيح بسيط  (الخلق هو إيجاد الشيء من لاشيء)

اى الخلق من العدم ..........والعدم .....لا يكون فى وجود اى مدة 

ولاحظ ......المعجزة  رقم 22 وهى شفاء فقط.........ولم تكتب "خلق عينان"   

-المعجزة الثانية والعشرون شفاء المولود أعمى 

1- وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلادَتِهِ،

2- فَسَأَلَهُ تَلامِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هٰذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟»

3- أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لا هٰذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلا أَبَوَاهُ، لٰكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ ٱللّٰهِ فِيهِ. 

4- يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ ٱلَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ. 

5- مَا دُمْتُ فِي ٱلْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ ٱلْعَالَمِ». 

6- قَالَ هٰذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى ٱلأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ ٱلتُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِٱلطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ ٱلأَعْمَى. 

7- وَقَالَ لَهُ: «ٱذْهَبِ ٱغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ». ٱلَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ. فَمَضَى وَٱغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً. 

8- فَٱلْجِيرَانُ وَٱلَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرَوْنَهُ قَبْلاً أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى، قَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هٰذَا هُوَ ٱلَّذِي كَانَ يَجْلِسُ وَيَسْتَعْطِي؟»

9- آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «هٰذَا هُوَ». وَآخَرُونَ: «إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ».

10- فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «كَيْفَ ٱنْفَتَحَتْ عَيْنَاكَ؟»

 11 أَجَابَ: «إِنْسَانٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ يَسُوعُ صَنَعَ طِيناً وَطَلَى عَيْنَيَّ، وَقَالَ لِي: ٱذْهَبْ إِلَى بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ وَٱغْتَسِلْ. فَمَضَيْتُ وَٱغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَبْصَرْتُ».

 12- فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ ذَاكَ؟» قَالَ: «لا أَعْلَمُ». 

13- فَأَتُوا إِلَى ٱلْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ بِٱلَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلاً أَعْمَى.

 14- وَكَانَ سَبْتٌ حِينَ صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ ٱلطِّينَ وَفَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ.

 15- فَسَأَلَهُ ٱلْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَيْضاً كَيْفَ أَبْصَرَ، فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَضَعَ طِيناً عَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَٱغْتَسَلْتُ، فَأَنَا أُبْصِرُ».

 16- فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ ٱلْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ: «هٰذَا ٱلإِنْسَانُ لَيْسَ مِنَ ٱللّٰهِ، لأَنَّهُ لا يَحْفَظُ ٱلسَّبْتَ». آخَرُونَ
قَالُوا: «كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ خَاطِئٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِثْلَ هٰذِهِ ٱلآيَاتِ؟» وَكَانَ بَيْنَهُمُ ٱنْشِقَاقٌ.

 17- قَالُوا أَيْضاً لِلأَعْمَى: «مَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ عَنْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «إِنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ».

 18- فَلَمْ يُصَدِّقِ ٱلْيَهُودُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى فَأَبْصَرَ حَتَّى دَعُوا أَبَوَيِ ٱلَّذِي أَبْصَرَ.

 19- فَسَأَلُوهُمَا: «أَهٰذَا ٱبْنُكُمَا ٱلَّذِي تَقُولانِ إِنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟ فَكَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ ٱلآنَ؟

 20- أَجَابَهُمْ أَبَوَاهُ: «نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هٰذَا ٱبْنُنَا وَأَنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى،

 21- وَأَمَّا كَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ ٱلآنَ فَلا نَعْلَمُ. أَوْ مَنْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ فَلا نَعْلَمُ. هُوَ كَامِلُ ٱلسِّنِّ. ٱسْأَلُوهُ فَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ».

 22- قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ هٰذَا لأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يَخَافَانِ مِنَ ٱلْيَهُودِ، لأَنَّ ٱلْيَهُودَ كَانُوا قَدْ تَعَاهَدُوا أَنَّهُ إِنِ ٱعْتَرَفَ أَحَدٌ بِأَنَّهُ ٱلْمَسِيحُ يُخْرَجُ مِنَ ٱلْمَجْمَعِ.

 23- لِذٰلِكَ قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ: «إِنَّهُ كَامِلُ ٱلسِّنِّ، ٱسْأَلُوهُ». 

24- فَدَعُوا ثَانِيَةً ٱلإِنْسَانَ ٱلَّذِي كَانَ أَعْمَى، وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَعْطِ مَجْداً لِلّٰهِ. نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هٰذَا ٱلإِنْسَانَ خَاطِئٌ».

 25- فَأَجَابَ: «أَخَاطِئٌ هُوَ، لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ! إِنَّمَا أَعْلَمُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَعْمَى وَٱلآنَ أُبْصِرُ».

 26- فَقَالُوا لَهُ أَيْضاً: «مَاذَا صَنَعَ بِكَ؟ كَيْفَ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟»

 27- أَجَابَهُمْ: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا. لِمَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا أَيْضاً؟ أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصِيرُوا لَهُ تَلامِيذَ؟»

 28- فَشَتَمُوهُ وَقَالُوا: «أَنْتَ تِلْمِيذُ ذَاكَ، وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَإِنَّنَا تَلامِيذُ مُوسَى.

 29- نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مُوسَى كَلَّمَهُ ٱللّٰهُ، وَأَمَّا هٰذَا فَمَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ».

 30- أَجَابَ ٱلرَّجُلُ: «إِنَّ فِي هٰذَا عَجَباً! إِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ، وَقَدْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيَّ.

 31- وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ٱللّٰهَ لا يَسْمَعُ لِلْخُطَاةِ. وَلٰكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَتَّقِي ٱللّٰهَ وَيَفْعَلُ مَشِيئَتَهُ فَلِهٰذَا يَسْمَعُ.

 32- مُنْذُ ٱلدَّهْرِ لَمْ يُسْمَعْ أَنَّ أَحَداً فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْ مَوْلُودٍ أَعْمَى.

 33- لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ هٰذَا مِنَ ٱللّٰهِ لَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ شَيْئاً».

 34- قَالُوا لَهُ: «فِي ٱلْخَطَايَا وُلِدْتَ أَنْتَ بِجُمْلَتِكَ، وَأَنْتَ تُعَلِّمُنَا!» فَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً. 

35- فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً، فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِٱبْنِ ٱللّٰهِ؟»

 36- أَجَابَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لأُومِنَ بِهِ؟»

 37- فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ، وَٱلَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ».

 38- فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ. 

39- فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «لِدَيْنُونَةٍ أَتَيْتُ أَنَا إِلَى هٰذَا ٱلْعَالَمِ، حَتَّى يُبْصِرَ ٱلَّذِينَ لا يُبْصِرُونَ وَيَعْمَى ٱلَّذِينَ يُبْصِرُونَ».
40- فَسَمِعَ هٰذَا ٱلَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهُ مِنَ ٱلْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ، وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَلَعَلَّنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً عُمْيَانٌ؟»

 41- قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتُمْ عُمْيَاناً لَمَا كَانَتْ لَكُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ. وَلٰكِنِ ٱلآنَ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّنَا نُبْصِرُ، فَخَطِيَّتُكُمْ بَاقِيَةٌ» (يوحنا 9: 1-41). 


هذا هو نص المعجزة ..........انظر الى اللون الاحمر

لم اجد غير (تفتيح العين) شفاء كما جاء فى عنوان المعجزة 

ولم اجد ما يشير الى خلق العين من العدم.........او الطين من العدم

اذا كان الشفاء = الخلق من العدم ..........حسب الفكر المسيحى 

فنكتفى باجابتكم الى هذا الحد

اما اذا كان هناك بعض النفاط لم تتضح لى .......فارجوا التوضيح



> الرب ينير طريقك ..



انا وانت.......امين


----------



## Christian Knight (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*

*سؤال بسيط يا حازم,...
لما المسيح عمل معجزة اشباع الجموع وحول الخمس خبزات والسمكتين الى عدد كبير من الخبز والسمك, هل يوجد مجال لانكار ان ذلك خلق من العدم؟*


----------



## Twin (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخي حازم*

*مرحباً بك في قسم الأسئله والأجوبه*
*وطبعاً أنت لك مني أعتذار عن تأخري بالرد عليك في الموضوع الذي أخبرتني عنه بالرساله الخاصه*
*ولكن سامحني فانا كنت بحاله سيئه "كنت مريض"*​ 
*عامه نترك هذا الأن ونجيبك بعون الله علي هذا السؤال المطروح *
*فكن معنا* ​ 



حازم قال:


> الكون كله بما فيه هو (صنع الله وخلق الله) وحسب الديانة المسيحية
> 
> فان يسوع (المسيح عليه السلام)...........هو الله.


 
*هذا هو بالتأكيد يا أخي معتقدنا عن أن *
*السيد المسيح هو الله*
عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد
*والسيد المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد*
*وهذا أكيد بالنسبه لنا*
*لأننا نتكلم بما نعلم ونؤمن*​ 


حازم قال:


> وله معجزات تنحصر فى (28) معجزة وربما تزيد عن ذلك وتنم......... على إلوهيته
> 
> 1- معجزة الشفاء.............(16 مره)
> 2- معجزة إقامة الأموات.....(3 مره).


 
*أخي **ال 28 معجزة هذه ليست سوي شئ بسيط ذكر عن السيد المسيح *
*لأنه كما قيل بالأنجيل بحسب معلمنا يوحنا*​ 
وَأَشْيَاءُ أُخَرُ كَثِيرَةٌ صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ ، إِنْ كُتِبَتْ وَاحِدَةً وَاحِدَةً، فَلَسْتُ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ الْعَالَمَ نَفْسَهُ يَسَعُ الْكُتُبَ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ.​ 
*فهناك كثير لم يدون والذي دون هذا لخير المؤمنين فقط*​ 
*لأن لا أحد يقول أن السيد المسيح هو الله الا بواسطه الروح*​ 


حازم قال:


> والسؤال الذى يفرض نفسه وبإلحاح شديد
> 
> أين المعجزة الأساسية (للإله) والصفة الرئيسية له وهى (الخلق) حسب الكتاب المقدس وتفاسيره
> ماذا خلق يسوع .... ؟؟؟
> ...


 
*تكلم الأخوه معك كثيراً علي موضوع الخلق بمعجزة المولد أعمي*
*وأنا أيضاً مبدئياً سأتكلم عنها وعن معجزه شبيهة لها أيضاً*
*تثبت أن السيد المسيح قد قام بالخلق*
*ولكن بوجهة نظر مختلفه .... مقارنه بالنصوص والمعجزات الأخري*​ 
*هَادِمِينَ ظُنُوناً وَكُلَّ عُلْوٍ يَرْتَفِعُ ضِدَّ مَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ، وَمُسْتَأْسِرِينَ كُلَّ فِكْرٍ إِلَى طَاعَةِ الْمَسِيحِ*​ 
*نبدأ....*​*أنا سأبد معك يا أخي *
*بوضوع بعض النصوص والأيات المقتبسه من معجزات أخري تثبت أن معجزة شفاء المولود أعمي تختلف أختلاف كبير عن أي معجزة أخري*
*فالسيد المسيح *
*بهذه المعجزة قد أعلن عن قدرته عن الخلق وهو مازال بالجسد البشري*
*ونري بهذه المعجزة هذه القدرة العجيبه التي لم تحدث طوال التاريخ *
*مثلها قبل أو بعد*

مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يُسْمَعْ أَنَّ أَحَداً فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْ مَوْلُودٍ أَعْمَى​ 
*ولنكمل*​*وقبل أن نشرحها تفصيلياً نأتي بغيرها ... معجزة شفاء أعمي أيضاً*
*وذكرت بالأنجيل بحسب مارمرقس الرسول*​ 
كَانَ بَارْتِيمَاوُسُ الأَعْمَى ابْنُ تِيمَاوُسَ جَالِساً عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ يَسْتَعْطِي. 47 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ، ابْتَدَأَ يَصْرُخُ وَيَقُولُ: يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي! 48 فَانْتَهَرَهُ كَثِيرُونَ لِيَسْكُتَ، فَصَرَخَ أَكْثَرَ كَثِيراً: يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي. 49 فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ وَأَمَرَ أَنْ يُنَادَى. فَنَادَوُا الأَعْمَى قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: ثِقْ! قُمْ! هُوَذَا يُنَادِيكَ. 50 فَطَرَحَ رِدَاءَهُ وَقَامَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ. 51 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ بِكَ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ الأَعْمَى: يَا سَيِّدِي، أَنْ أُبْصِرَ!. 52 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: اذْهَبْ. إِيمَانُكَ قَدْ شَفَاكَ. فَلِلْوَقْتِ أَبْصَرَ، وَتَبِعَ يَسُوعَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ.​ 
*في هذه المعجزة نري الرجل الأعمي الذي يستعطي بارتيماوس*
*نراه فاقد البصر "أعمي"*
*وعندما صرخ ونادي يسوع أبن داود* 
فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ بِكَ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ الأَعْمَى: يَا سَيِّدِي، أَنْ أُبْصِرَ!. 52 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: اذْهَبْ. إِيمَانُكَ قَدْ شَفَاكَ. فَلِلْوَقْتِ أَبْصَرَ،​ 
*أرايت شئ مختلف هنا ؟؟؟؟*
*أنا قد رأيت* !!!!
*أن السيد المسيح لم يقل شئ سوي*
اذْهَبْ. إِيمَانُكَ قَدْ شَفَاكَ​ 
*فهنا السيد المسيح يعلن أنه هو القادر علي الشفاء *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 
*وها هي معجزة أخري *
وَإِذَا أَعْمَيَانِ جَالِسَانِ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ. فَلَمَّا سَمِعَا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مُجْتَازٌ صَرَخَا قَائِلَيْنِ: ((ارْحَمْنَا يَا سَيِّدُ ، يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ ! )). 31 فَانْتَهَرَهُمَا الْجَمْعُ لِيَسْكُتَا ، فَكَانَا يَصْرَخَانِ أَكْثَرَ قَائِلَيْنِ: ((ارْحَمْنَا يَا سَيِّدُ ، يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ ! )). 32 فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ وَنَادَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: ((مَاذَا تُرِيدَانِ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ بِكُمَا؟)) 33 قَالاَ لَهُ: ((يَا سَيِّدُ ، أَنْ تَنْفَتِحَ أَعْيُنُنَا!)) 34 فَتَحَنَّنَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمَسَ أَعْيُنَهُمَا ، فَلِلْوَقْتِ أَبْصَرَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا فَتَبِعَاهُ. ​ 
*نري هنا أيضاً أن السيد المسيح لم يفعل شئ سوي أن لمس أعينهما *
*بعد أن تحنن *
*وأذ بهم للوقت أبصرت أعينهما*​ 
*وهنا أيضاً السيد المسيح يعلن أنه هو القادر علي الشفاء *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ولنأتي بمعجزة أخري ليست من عمل يسوع*
*ولكنها عن طريقه*​

وَكَانَ فِي دِمَشْقَ تِلْمِيذٌ اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ فِي رُؤْيَا: يَا حَنَانِيَّا. فَقَالَ: هَأَنَذَا يَا رَبُّ. 11فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: قُمْ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى الزُّقَاقِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمُسْتَقِيمُ وَاطْلُبْ فِي بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا رَجُلاً طَرْسُوسِيّاً اسْمُهُ شَاوُلُ. لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا يُصَلِّي. *12وَقَدْ رَأَى فِي رُؤْيَا رَجُلاً اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا دَاخِلاً وَوَاضِعاً يَدَهُ عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُبْصِرَ*. 13فَأَجَابَ حَنَانِيَّا: يَا رَبُّ قَدْ سَمِعْتُ مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ عَنْ هَذَا الرَّجُلِ كَمْ مِنَ الشُّرُورِ فَعَلَ بِقِدِّيسِيكَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. 14وَهَهُنَا لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ أَنْ يُوثِقَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ بِاسْمِكَ. 15فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: اذْهَبْ لأَنَّ هَذَا لِي إِنَاءٌ مُخْتَارٌ لِيَحْمِلَ اسْمِي أَمَامَ أُمَمٍ وَمُلُوكٍ وَبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 16لأَنِّي سَأُرِيهِ كَمْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. 17فَمَضَى حَنَانِيَّا وَدَخَلَ الْبَيْتَ وَوَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ يَدَيْهِ وَقَالَ: أَيُّهَا الأَخُ شَاوُلُ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ الَّذِي ظَهَرَ لَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي جِئْتَ فِيهِ لِكَيْ تُبْصِرَ وَتَمْتَلِئَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *18فَلِلْوَقْتِ وَقَعَ مِنْ عَيْنَيْهِ شَيْءٌ كَأَنَّهُ قُشُورٌ فَأَبْصَرَ فِي الْحَالِ* وَقَامَ وَاعْتَمَدَ​ 
*نلاحظ هنا أيضاً أن حنانيا وضع يده علي عيني شاول ليبصر فأبصر*​ 
*وهنا أيضاً السيد المسيح يعلن أنه هو القادر علي الشفاء*
*وحتي بعد موته وصعوده *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​

​​*وقد تقول لي ما فائدة وما دخل كل هذا بموضوعنا *
*أقول هذه مقدمه وليس أكثر*​ 
*فمعجزة المولود أعمي التي تحدثوا عنها الأخوه والمعجزة الأخري التي سأتحدث عنها مع تلك المعجزة الرئيسيه*
*بهما شئ مختلف عن كل معجزات الشفاء التي قام بها السيد المسيح *
*أو رسله الأطهار بأسمه*​
*ولنكمل* *..........*​ 

وَجَاءَ إِلَى بَيْتِ صَيْدَا، فَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ أَعْمَى وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يَلْمِسَهُ، 23 فَأَخَذَ بِيَدِ الأَعْمَى وَأَخْرَجَهُ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْقَرْيَةِ، وَتَفَلَ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ ، وَوَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَيْهِ وَسَأَلَهُ : هَلْ أَبْصَرَ شَيْئاً؟ 24 فَتَطَلَّعَ وَقَالَ: أُبْصِرُ النَّاسَ كَأَشْجَارٍ يَمْشُونَ. 25 ثُمَّ وَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ أَيْضاً عَلَى عَيْنَيْهِ، وَجَعَلَهُ يَتَطَلَّعُ. فَعَادَ صَحِيحاً وَأَبْصَرَ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ جَلِيّاً​ 
*هذه هي المعجزة الأولي*​ 
وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ، 2 فَسَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ قَائِليِنَ : يَا مُعَلِّمُ، مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟ 3 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ، لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ. 4 يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ.5 مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. 6 قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى.7 وَقَالَ لَهُ: اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ. الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ : مُرْسَلٌ، فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً.8 فَالْجِيرَانُ وَالَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرَوْنَهُ قَبْلاً أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى، قَالُوا: أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَجْلِسُ وَيَسْتَعْطِي؟9 آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: هَذَا هُوَ. وَآخَرُونَ: إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ. وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. 10 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: كَيْفَ انْفَتَحَتْ عَيْنَاكَ؟ 11 أَجَابَذَالَ وَقَالَ : إِنْسَانٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ يَسُوعُ صَنَعَ طِيناً وَطَلَى عَيْنَيَّ ، وَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبْ إِلَى بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ وَاغْتَسِلْ. فَمَضَيْتُ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَبْصَرْتُ. 12 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: أَيْنَ ذَاكَ؟ قَالَ: لاَ أَعْلَمُ. 13 فَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ بِالَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلاً أَعْمَى. 14 وَكَانَ سَبْتٌ حِينَ صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ الطِّينَ وَفَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ. 15 فَسَأَلَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَيْضاً كَيْفَ أَبْصَرَ، فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: وَضَعَ طِيناً عَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ، فَأَنَا أُبْصِرُ. 16 فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ: هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَحْفَظُ السَّبْتَ. آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ خَاطِئٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ؟ وَكَانَ بَيْنَهُمُ انْشِقَاقٌ. 17 قَالُوا أَيْضاً لِلأَعْمَى: مَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ عَنْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟ فَقَالَ: إِنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ. 18 فَلَمْ يُصَدِّقِ الْيَهُودُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى فَأَبْصَرَ حَتَّى دَعَوْا أَبَوَيِ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَ. 19 فَسَأَلُوهُمَا قَائِليِنَ : أَهَذَا ابْنُكُمَا الَّذِي تَقُولاَنِ إِنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟ فَكَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ الآنَ؟ 20 أَجَابَهُمْ أَبَوَاهُ وَقَالاَ: نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا ابْنُنَا، وَأَنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى.21 وَأَمَّا كَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ الآنَ فَلاَ نَعْلَمُ. أَوْ مَنْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ فلاَ نَعْلَمُ. هُوَ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ. اسْأَلُوهُ فَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ. 22 قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ هَذَا لأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يَخَافَانِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ، لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا قَدْ تَعَاهَدُوا أَنَّهُ إِنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَحَدٌ بِأَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ يُخْرَجُ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ. 23 لِذَلِكَ قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ: إِنَّهُ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ، اسْأَلُوهُ. 24 فَدَعَوْا ثَانِيَةً الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي كَانَ أَعْمَى، وَقَالُوا لَهُ: أَعْطِ مَجْداً لِلَّهِ. نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ خَاطِئٌ. 25 فَأَجَابَ ذَاكَ وَقَالَ : أَخَاطِئٌ هُوَ؟ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ. إِنَّمَا أَعْلَمُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَعْمَى وَالآنَ أُبْصِرُ. 26 فَقَالُوا لَهُ أَيْضاً: مَاذَا صَنَعَ بِكَ؟ كَيْفَ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟ 27 أَجَابَهُمْ: قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا. لِمَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا أَيْضاً؟ أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصِيرُوا لَهُ تلاَمِيذَ؟ 28 فَشَتَمُوهُ وَقَالُوا: أَنْتَ تِلْمِيذُ ذَاكَ، وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَإِنَّنَا تلاَمِيذُ مُوسَى. 29 نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مُوسَى كَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ، وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَمَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ.30 أَجَابَ الرَّجُلُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: إِنَّ فِي هَذَا عَجَباً! إِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ، وَقَدْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيَّ. 31 وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِلْخُطَاةِ.وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَتَّقِي اللَّهَ وَيَفْعَلُ مَشِيئَتَهُ، فَلِهَذَا يَسْمَعُ. 32 مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يُسْمَعْ أَنَّ أَحَداً فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْ مَوْلُودٍ أَعْمَى. 33 لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَذَا مِنَ اللَّهِ لَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ شَيْئاً. 34 أَجَابُوا وقَالُوا لَهُ: فِي الْخَطَايَا وُلِدْتَ أَنْتَ بِجُمْلَتِكَ، وَأَنْتَ تُعَلِّمُنَا! فَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً. 35 فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً، فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ؟ 36 أَجَابَ ذَاكَ وَقَالَ: مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لأُومِنَ بِهِ؟ 37 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ، وَالَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ!. 38 فَقَالَ: أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ!. وَسَجَدَ لَهُ

*وهذه هي المعجزة الثانيه "موضوع حديثنا"*​ 
*فتلك المعجزتين تختلف أختلاف جزئي بل وكلي عن أي معجزة لشفاء أعمي أخر*​ 
*فالمعجزة الأولي التي ذكرت بالأنجيل بحسب الرسول مرقس*
*والمعجزة الثانيه -حديثنا- التي ذكرت بالأنجيل بحسب الأنجيلي يوحنا*​ 
*فمع أن النتيجة واحدة بكل المعجزات التي شفي فيها أعمي *
*أن الكل أبصر ولكن ...*
*تختلف الطريقه بتلك المعجزتين والثانية خاصه -حديثنا-*
*مما سيدل علي الخلق .... *
*أنه خلق من شئ لم يكن موجود*​ 
*وللتوضيح*
*نري بمعجزة شفاء الأعمي الذي كان يستعطي* 
فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ بِكَ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ الأَعْمَى: يَا سَيِّدِي، أَنْ أُبْصِرَ!. 52 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: اذْهَبْ. إِيمَانُكَ قَدْ شَفَاكَ. فَلِلْوَقْتِ أَبْصَرَ،
*والمعجزة الأخري "أبصار أعميين"*
فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ وَنَادَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: ((مَاذَا تُرِيدَانِ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ بِكُمَا؟)) 33 قَالاَ لَهُ: ((يَا سَيِّدُ ، أَنْ تَنْفَتِحَ أَعْيُنُنَا!)) 34 فَتَحَنَّنَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمَسَ أَعْيُنَهُمَا ، فَلِلْوَقْتِ أَبْصَرَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا فَتَبِعَاهُ. 
*وفي معجزة أبصار شاول الطرسوسي*
12وَقَدْ رَأَى فِي رُؤْيَا رَجُلاً اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا دَاخِلاً وَوَاضِعاً يَدَهُ عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُبْصِرَ.
18فَلِلْوَقْتِ وَقَعَ مِنْ عَيْنَيْهِ شَيْءٌ كَأَنَّهُ قُشُورٌ فَأَبْصَرَ فِي الْحَالِ 

*ففي الأولي والثانية *
*السيد المسيح لم يتعب أو يفعل شئ غريب سوي أن **قال....*
*أبصر ولمس العين التي لا تبصر فأبصروا *
*وبالثالثة أبصر أيضاً بوضع اليد وأبصر بالحال*​ 
*أما بالمعجزتين مصار الحديث والثانيه خاصة *
*نري الموضوع مختلف*​ 
*فالأولي كتفسير*
*نري أن السيد المسيح *
فَأَخَذَ بِيَدِ الأَعْمَى وَأَخْرَجَهُ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْقَرْيَةِ، وَتَفَلَ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ ، وَوَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَيْهِ وَسَأَلَهُ ..... ؟؟؟
*هل تري شئ*
قال له أبصر الناس كأشجار 
*فعاد السيد المسيح ليكمل عمله*
وَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ أَيْضاً عَلَى عَيْنَيْهِ، وَجَعَلَهُ يَتَطَلَّعُ
*فعاد الإنسان بصيراً وتبعه*​ 
*فنري هنا وبوضوح أن هذه المعجزة خرجت من نطاق الشفاء فقط*
*فلو كان هذا الإنسان أعمي مثل الأخرين لكانت بلمسه منه شفي *
*وهذا ما وضح من طلب الناس*
وَجَاءَ إِلَى بَيْتِ صَيْدَا، فَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ أَعْمَى وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يَلْمِسَهُ، 
*مجرد لمسه*
*ولكن السيد المسيح كان يعلم أنه لابد من العمليه التي لا تعتبر شفاء فقط *
*بل خلق *
*وبها أعلن عن مجده ولكن للذين سيؤمنون به فقط*​ 
*ولنبدأ بتفسير المعجزة الثانية*
*نري أن السيد المسيح بها يفعل شئ أكثر تعقيد من المعجزة السابقه *
*أذ هذه الحاله "المولود أعمي" *
*حاله تحتاج لخلق ومن جديد*
*فهذا الإنسان لم يكون أعمي عادي كأي أعمي ولكنه كان مختلف *
*أذ كل أورشليم أضطربت من هذه المعجزة*​ 
*فهذا الشخص الوحيد الذي طرد بعد أن حوكم من المجمع اليهودي وأستجوب لأنه حاله نادة فهو مولود أعمي وأبصر !!!!*
*حتي أنه قال أثناء أستجوابه*
*مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يُسْمَعْ أَنَّ أَحَداً فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْ مَوْلُودٍ أَعْمَى*​ 
*أرأيت أخي *
*لم يسمع منذ الدهر أن أحد فتح عيني مولود أعمي*
*فهو أعمي مختلف كثيراً عن أي أعمي أخر*
*ولهذا وبسبب تلك الأيه ومجاهرة هذا الإنسان الذي كان أعمي* 
*ودفاعه المستميت عن هذا الذي شفاه دون أن يراه*
*فهو يدافع لعلمه التام بأنه حاله مختلفه*
*ومن فعل وشفاه يجب أن يكون*
لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَذَا مِنَ اللَّهِ لَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ شَيْئاً
*ولهذا طرد وصار وحيداً*
*وكان من يطرد من هذا المجمع سيكون في عداد الأممي والوثني *
*أذ سيكون منبوذ وغريب وسط أهله *
*وهذا نتأكد منه من أستجواب أبواه*
أَجَابَهُمْ أَبَوَاهُ وَقَالاَ: نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا ابْنُنَا، وَأَنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى.21 وَأَمَّا كَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ الآنَ فَلاَ نَعْلَمُ. أَوْ مَنْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ فلاَ نَعْلَمُ. هُوَ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ. اسْأَلُوهُ فَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ. 22 قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ هَذَا لأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يَخَافَانِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ، لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا قَدْ تَعَاهَدُوا أَنَّهُ إِنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَحَدٌ بِأَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ يُخْرَجُ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ. 23 لِذَلِكَ قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ: 
إِنَّهُ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ، اسْأَلُوهُ.​ 
*ولنعود الي الأعمي الذي أبصر ولطريقه شفاءه*
قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى.7 وَقَالَ لَهُ: اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ. الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ : مُرْسَلٌ، فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً.​ 
*نري السيد المسيح يتفل علي الأرض ويصنع من التفل طيناً ويطلي عيني الأعمي ويأمره أن يذهب ليغتسل ببركه سلوام *
*والسؤال لماذا فعل هذا ؟؟؟؟*
*لماذا طلي السيد المسيح عينيه بالطين ؟؟؟*
*ولماذا الطين أصلاً ؟؟؟*
*ونجيب *
لماذا الطين ؟؟؟
نري السبب في ....
وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ آدَمَ تُرَاباً مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَنَفَخَ فِي أَنْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ آدَمُ نَفْساً حَيَّةً​ 
*فالإنسان خلق من التراب*
*والطين الذي وضعه السيد المسيح علي عيني الأعمي*
*كان طين من أصل التراب والتفل*​ 
*ونعود لنسأل لماذا وضع السيد المسيح الطين علي عيني الأعمي ؟؟؟*
*نري السبب أن هذا الإنسان ليس له أعين أصلاً *
*وهذا ظهر من كلمات التلاميذ الغريبة التي لم يقال مثلها علي أي من الذين شفاهم السيد المسيح طيله حايته علي الأرض*
فَسَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ قَائِليِنَ : يَا مُعَلِّمُ، مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟
فبالتأكيد كان منظره ليس بعادي​ 
*ونعود لنسأل لماذا فعل السيد المسيح هذا ؟؟؟*
*لماذا لم يضع يديه علي عينه ليبصر ؟؟؟*
*نقول لأن هذا يفهمنا ضمنياً أن هذه عمليه خلق أعين*
*من شبكيه وقرنيه وشعيرات دمويه*
*أذ أن كل هذا لا يوجد أصلاً بهذا الأعمي*​ 
*ونعود للتفسير*
*فبعد أن طلي العينان بالطين أمره أن يغتسل في بركه سلوام*
*نسأل لماذا ؟؟؟*
*كي يغتسل فبالأغتسال ولسافة الطريق يكون أكتملت عمليه خلق العينين*​ 
*نكمل ....*
*هنا وفي هذه المعجزة التي أضطربت لها أورشليم*
*مع أنها لم تضطرب عندما شفي السيد المسيح المرأة المنحنية*
*يوم السب وفي المجمع*
*ولم تحاكم السيدة*
*ولم يحاكم غيرها ولا تضطرب أورشليم علي *
*معجزة شفاء مريض بيت حسدا*
*الذي ظل بمكانه مقيم بجانب البركة 38 سنه*​ 
*فهذه المعجزة مختلفه أذ أنها بالفعل خلق أعين لإنسان معروف بأورشليم*
*وبسببها حدث الجدال بين اليهود*
فَالْجِيرَانُ وَالَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرَوْنَهُ قَبْلاً أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى، قَالُوا: أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَجْلِسُ وَيَسْتَعْطِي؟9 آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: هَذَا هُوَ. وَآخَرُونَ: إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ. وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ.
*وليس بين اليهود العامة فقط بل بين الرؤساء أيضاً* 
فَسَأَلَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَيْضاً كَيْفَ أَبْصَرَ، فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: وَضَعَ طِيناً عَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ، فَأَنَا أُبْصِرُ. 16 فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ: هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَحْفَظُ السَّبْتَ. آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ خَاطِئٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ؟ وَكَانَ بَيْنَهُمُ انْشِقَاقٌ
*فبسبب هذه المعجزة حدث أنشقاق بينهم*​ 
*ولكن لأنهم أرادوا أن يخدعوا أنفسهم ولا يصدقوا فبعد أن جادلوا وسألوا*
*أمروا بطرده من المجمع*
أَجَابُوا وقَالُوا لَهُ: فِي الْخَطَايَا وُلِدْتَ أَنْتَ بِجُمْلَتِكَ، وَأَنْتَ تُعَلِّمُنَا! فَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً.​ 
*وتناسوا أن السيد المسيح أتي من أجل أظهار أعمال الله العظيمه*​ 
أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ، لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ​ 
*وأخيراً أقول لك ملحوظة صغيرة*
*وهي أن هذه المعجزة دونت بالأصحاح التاسع بحسب أنجيل يوحنا *
*ونجد بالأصحاح الحادي عشر معجزة أقامة اللعازر من الموت*
*ومن يدقق بهذه المعجزة يجد جمله تؤكد كل ما قد قلناه عن أمكانيه*
*السيد المسيح كخالق*​ 
*وَقَالَ بَعْضٌ مِنْهُمْ: أَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ هَذَا الَّذِي فَتَحَ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى أَنْ يَجْعَلَ هَذَا أَيْضاً لاَ يَمُوتُ؟*​ 
*فقد تسألوا سؤال يجيب نفسه*
*ألم يقدر ؟؟؟*
*فهم قارون بين قدرة السيد علي فتح عيني المولود أعمي *
*وبقيامه اللعازر وأعادته الي الحياه*
*وهذا يؤكد أن معجزة فتح أعين المولود أعمي *
*لم تكن مجرد معجزة شفاء *
*بل معجزة جعلت الكل يضطرب *
*جعلت الكل ينشق*
*جعلت كثيرون يتسألون*
*أذ هي معجزة تخرج من نطاق الشفاء*
*وتدخل الي نطاق أعلي وأسمي من الشفاء*
*ويفهم من ذالك *
*أنه خالق*​ 
*وأرجوا أن أكون أستطعت أن أصل بك لما أفهمه أنا*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## قلم حر (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*

أهلا بالصديق الخلوق حازم ......منور .
لاحظت موضوعك و سؤالك .....و هو موضوع شيق جدا .
و أعجبني منطقك ......مع أن سؤالك فيه شيء التحديد و التخصيص ....فالخلق ( بصورته العامه المتعارف عليها ...اٍنتهي منذ اليوم السادس ....أما منذ بدء اليوم السابع أصبح الخلق ينتج عن التكاثر فقط ).....هذا ما نعلمه عن عمل الخالق .
لكن لا بأس .
كتبت في جوهر الموضوع سطرا أعجبني جدا و هو:


> لان الله يخلق من "العدم" ...........وهذا أساس الموضوع


و أضيف : الخالق يخلق من العدم أو من شيء آخر أيضا ....فهو خلق الاٍنسان من تراب ....أليس كذلك ؟
طبعا لا يجوز أن نقول هل الخالق محتاج لتراب ليخلق منه بشرا .....لكن هذه طريقة الخالق و هذه اٍرادته .
سأعطيك مثالا بسيطا جدا :
معجزه تحويل الماء اٍلى خمر .
نلاحظ هنا أن مكونات الخمر ليست مكونات الماء .....و طبعا هذا ليس بحاجه لدليل .
فمن أين أتت مكونات الخمر ( السكريات مثلا ...أو الماده الملونه) ؟؟؟؟
بالخلق فقط تأتي في مثل هذه الحاله .... يستحيل أن يتحول الماء لخمر ...دون خلق مكونات جديده ....أليس كذلك ؟؟؟
أهلا بك .... تحيه طيبه لك .
تقبل مني فائق اٍحترامي لشخصك اللبق .
موفق .


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*



> فان يسوع (المسيح عليه السلام)...........هو الله
> 
> وله معجزات تنحصر فى (28) معجزة وربما تزيد عن ذلك وتنم......... على إلوهيته
> 
> وهى




معجزات المسيح ليست محصورة في 28 معجزة فقط *فهو ما زال حتى اليوم يعمل المعجزات*

و اشياء اخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع ان كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة امين  يوحنا (25:21)

*لكن هذه كتبت لكي نؤمن به*

:yaka:


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*



> أضيف : الخالق يخلق من العدم أو من شيء آخر أيضا ....فهو خلق الاٍنسان من تراب ....أليس كذلك ؟
> طبعا لا يجوز أن نقول هل الخالق محتاج لتراب ليخلق منه بشرا .....لكن هذه طريقة الخالق و هذه اٍرادته .



*ومن خلق التراب؟؟ أليس الله*


----------



## حازم (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*



> سلام ونعمة للكل
> هااي أخي حازم
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا لترحيبك استاذ امير ولا داعى للاعتذار لاننى اقدر ظروف الاخرين  




> ولنعود الي الأعمي الذي أبصر ولطريقه شفاءه
> قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى.7 وَقَالَ لَهُ: اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ. الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ : مُرْسَلٌ، فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً.
> نري السيد المسيح يتفل علي الأرض ويصنع من التفل طيناً ويطلي عيني الأعمي ويأمره أن يذهب ليغتسل ببركه سلوام
> والسؤال لماذا فعل هذا ؟؟؟؟
> ...



توضيح بسيط 

انتم تعلمون ان القرآن يضع المسيح عليه السلام فى مكانة النبى والرسول الذى يخلق بأذن الله ولس بأمره
وهذا ما يختلف عن الفكر المسيحى.

وهذا يؤكد ان القرآن لا ينفى معجزات المسيح بل يأكدها تماما .......ومن ضمنها "الخلق" صريحه وواضحه
ولاكن بأذن وبقدرة من خلق المسيح نفسه .....هو الله 

والاختلاف هنا بين الفكر الاسلامى والمسحى يتضح فى كون المسيح يخلق بأذن الله وبين انه يخلق بأذنه وبأمره

ولذلك نحن جميعا لا ننكر معجزات المسيح ولاكن نختلف فى من هو المسبب للمعجزات

والامر الذى يحيرنى فى الفكر المسيحى
1- لم اجد معجزه "الخلق" بوضوح لا يحتاج الى تفسيرات القديسين
2- تؤمنون بلاهوت المسيح من خلال معجزاته رغم وجود معجزات للسيده مريم والقديسين
3- لم اجد نص صريح يقول فيه المسيح انى اخلق ........بل اجده يقول........... (لست افعل شىء من نفسى)(يو 8:28)

اما كلمة "يفهمنا"..........لى عليها تعليق

تدل هذه الكلمه على عدم وجود كلمة "الخلق" بشكل صريح فى الانجيل

اليس كذلك؟..........وكل شرحك المفصل نتيجه لفهمك لمعجزات المسيح وليس لوضوح قدة الخلق للمسيح بشكل لا يحتاج الى تفسير وتحليل

اما معجزت شفاء المولود أعمى 

لم اجد غير كلمة (تفتيح العين) وشفاء........ولا توجد اى دلاله على ان المولود به عيب خلقى ولا يوجد له عينان اصلا........بل نجد هذه الكلمات 



«كَيْفَ ٱنْفَتَحَتْ عَيْنَاكَ؟»...............هل انفتحت تدل على عدم وجود العينان

"وَطَلَى عَيْنَيَّ،" ..........هل "عينى" تدل على عدم وجود العين


"أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَعْمَى وَٱلآنَ أُبْصِرُ"..........الطفل لم يقل انه خلق لى عينان ....وقال "كنت اعمى"

ولم يقل "خلق لى عينان"

وانا لا افسر ............ولاكن انظر الى وضوح النص الصريح بكل ببساطه

شكرا لتوضيحك استاذ امير 

وارجوا الا تمل من كثرة الاسئله


----------



## حازم (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*



قلم حر قال:


> أهلا بالصديق الخلوق حازم ......منور .
> لاحظت موضوعك و سؤالك .....و هو موضوع شيق جدا .
> و أعجبني منطقك ......مع أن سؤالك فيه شيء التحديد و التخصيص ....فالخلق ( بصورته العامه المتعارف عليها ...اٍنتهي منذ اليوم السادس ....أما منذ بدء اليوم السابع أصبح الخلق ينتج عن التكاثر فقط ).....هذا ما نعلمه عن عمل الخالق .
> لكن لا بأس .
> ...



رائع جدا ان اجد صديقى "قلم حر" يشارك    باسلوبه المعروف 
شكرا لك على المشاركه


قوله تعالى: {إِذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِىءُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَـذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ} [سورة المائدة: الآية 110]. 

هذا هو القرآن  وبكل وضوح يعلن معجزات المسيح عليه السلام .........فنحن لا ننكر هذه المعجزات ..........بل يأكدها القرأن (لاكن كنبى ورسول)

وتظهر قدرة المسيح على الخلق فى الايه بكل وضوح

وقبل ان اكتب سؤألى بحثت بكل جهدى فى الكتاب القدس فى كل سطر 
لكى اجد اى اشارة صريحة على قدرة المسح على الخلق بأذنه........فشد انتباهى قوله الصريح والواضح (
لست افعل شىء من نفسى)(يو 8:28)

وبصراحه شديده حين بحثت عن تفسير هذا القول لم اجد له علاقه بقول المسيح رغم وضوح المعنى دون تفسير 

اتمنى وجودك فى كل موضوع


----------



## ابن الشرق (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*

*


مرحبا بك اخ حازم 

هذه اول مشاركة في هذا الموضوع 

معجزات السيد المسيح هي اشارات لقوته اللامتناهية و غير محصورة بعدد معين 

فلكل وقت ضرورة معينة 

فتح عيني المولود اعمى ..... أي ان عيناه انفتحت .... 

يعني التفسير انها كانت مغلقة تماما و من ثم انفتحت 

[Q-BIBLE]
قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الاعمى. وقال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام. الذي تفسيره مرسل. فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا. فالجيران والذين كانوا يرونه قبلا انه كان اعمى قالوا أليس هذا هو الذي كان يجلس ويستعطي. آخرون قالوا هذا هو.وآخرون انه يشبهه.واما هو فقال اني انا هو.  فقالوا له كيف انفتحت عيناك. اجاب ذاك وقال. انسان يقال له يسوع صنع طينا وطلى عينيّ وقال لي اذهب الى بركة سلوام واغتسل. فمضيت واغتسلت فابصرت الانجيل بحسب يوحنا 9: 6-11
[/Q-BIBLE]

و ان طلاءها بالطين لم يكن لشفاءها فحسب بل تركيب عين جديدة لانها كانت مغلقة 

فمعجزة تحويل الماء الى خمر كانت خلق

يجب ان نعرف المعجزة يا اخ حازم 

المعجزة هي امر خارق للطبيعة يحدث مرة او مرتين في ظروف طبيعية لغرض معين الا وهو تمجيد الله القدوس و انقاذ شخص معين لحاجة ماسة

فالمعجزة ليست لتبيان المواهب !

فمن غير المنطق مثلا أن يأتي المسيح و يصنع تمثالا و يعطيه نسمة الحياة 

لان الناس حينذاك ستقول عنه ساحرا او اي شيئ آخر 

المعجزة ايضا تكون نادرة الحدوث لانها لو حدثت باستمرار لاصبحت امرا عاديا 


صنع السيد المسيح بقوته الالهية في حين صنع الانبياء و القديسين بقوة الله المعطاة لهم

لك ان تقارن بين اقامة اليشع النبي للميت و اقامة اليعازر

حيث ان صرخة "اليعازر قم" ...... تبين قوة ذاتية غير طبيعية خاصة به 

في حين اليشع النبي  حين اقام ابن الارملة
[Q-BIBLE]
ودخل اليشع البيت واذا بالصبي ميت ومضطجع على سريره. فدخل واغلق الباب على نفسيهما كليهما وصلّى الى الرب. ثم صعد واضطجع فوق الصبي ووضع فمه على فمه وعينيه على عينيه ويديه على يديه وتمدّد عليه فسخن جسد الولد. ثم عاد وتمشى في البيت تارة الى هنا وتارة الى هناك وصعد وتمدّد عليه فعطس الصبي سبع مرّات ثم فتح الصبي عينيه. فدعا جيحزي وقال ادع هذه الشونمية.فدعاها ولما دخلت اليه قال احملي ابنك.
 سفر الملوك الثاني 4: 32- 36
[/Q-BIBLE]

و دمت في خير و سلام
*


----------



## حازم (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> *
> 
> 
> مرحبا بك اخ حازم
> ...



حتى لا يكون شكل حوارى قريبا من الجدل .........او يفهم البعض ذلك

انا ابحث عن الخلق من العدم...........وليس الخلق من مدة اخرى

كل معجزات المسيح لا ننكرها ابدا ولاكن ..........لم اجد الخلق من العدم

ارجوك .........تتفهم ..........عما ابحث عنه

ولا اريد ان اظهر كمجادل

فانا لم اجد الخلق من العدم فى الكتاب المقدس

فان كان موجودا...........فدلنى عليه.............وتذكر ......اريد خلق من العدم

وان كان المسيح عليه السلام .......يخلق من العدم

الى من بنسب هذا الخلق...........الابن ام الاب

وان لم يكن موجودا .........فنكتفى الى هذا الحد ..........من اجابتكم 

ولكم منى كل احترام وتقدير

.
.
.


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*

*انا سالتك سؤال واضح يا حازم ولم تجبنى.
سؤالى كان عندما اجرى المسيح معجزة اشباع الجموع فكيف خلق الخبز والسمك الكثير, اليس من العدم؟؟*


----------



## ابن الشرق (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*

*اخ حازم ...... 

كما تقول حتى لا يتحول الى جدال ... 

كما تحدثت لك معنى المعجزة و مسببتاها و اغراضها و ملابساتها ..... 

و لهذا المعجزة ليست سباق او ما شابه 

و انا اقول لك ايضا خلق الله آدم من طين في حين الله خلق حواء من ضلع آدم 

فهذا الخلق ايضا من مادة مخلوقة من العدم ..... أ ليس كذلك ؟؟*


----------



## حازم (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*



Christian Knight قال:


> *انا سالتك سؤال واضح يا حازم ولم تجبنى.
> سؤالى كان عندما اجرى المسيح معجزة اشباع الجموع فكيف خلق الخبز والسمك الكثير, اليس من العدم؟؟*



لم اقصد عدم الرد عليك 

لاكننى اوضحت ............تعريف "العدم" من قبل

وساوضح مره اخرى



> اخ حازم ......
> 
> كما تقول حتى لا يتحول الى جدال ...
> 
> ...




تفضل يا اخى 

وقل لى معنى "العدم"؟


انظر الى مشاركة الصديق "قلم حر" لتعلم منطق الخلق فى قوله



> فالخلق ( بصورته العامه المتعارف عليها ...اٍنتهي منذ اليوم السادس ....أما منذ بدء اليوم السابع أصبح الخلق ينتج عن التكاثر فقط ).....هذا ما نعلمه عن عمل الخالق



هذا منطق عقلانى فى الفكر المسيحى.......وقريب جدا من نشأة الكون فى القرأن

فاذا تحدثت عن خلق حواء..........فنقول من ادم.........واذا تحدثت عن خلق ادم.........نقول من تراب.........واذا تحدثت عن خلق التراب.............نقول من "عدم"

اصل الخلق هو العدم فمثلا يقول الكتاب القدس "ليكن نورا" ويقول القرأن "كن فيكون"

وهذا هو الخلق من العدم

اما الخلق من "خلق اخر"...........فينطبق عى كل مخلوقات الكون......والى الان

بعد ان انهى الله خلق الكون من "العدم"

فلا يصح يا افاضل ان نساوى الخلق من مادة .........بالخلق من العدم

فخلق ادم ......ليس من عدم ...........بل من تراب...........والتراب من عدم

وتحويل الماء الى خمر ..............عملية خلق فى وجود الماء.........وليس من عدم

والخبز ايضا...............خلق من خبز..........وليس من عدم

المسيح عليه السلام له قدرة الخلق من مخلوق 

وذلك حسب الكتاب المقدس ......يخلق من مخلوق......وليس من العدم

كل معجزات المسيح عليه السلام .............عليها شهود عيان........حتى كتبت فى الكتاب القدس

فلم اجد من بين معجزات المسيح .............ما يشير الى الخلق من العدم


 اكرر قول القس عبد المسيح بسيط 

"الخلق هو إيجاد الشيء من لاشيء"

لان هذا القول ...........يدل على قدرة الخلق من العدم ........الذى ابحث عنه فى الكتاب المقدس


ملاحظه هامه

انا اسأل بكل وضوح .

ونتناقش ونتحاور......لنصل للصواب ......وليس لى هدف غير ذلك

ويعلم الله أنى صادق مع نفسي قبل أن أكون صادقا معكم

ولدى الكثير من الأسئلة ........ارجوا أن تتحملوني   

وان أساة إلى اى شيء في معتقداتكم ........ارجوا تنبيهى


----------



## Twin (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أين معجزة "الخلق" من معجزات المسيح...؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاي أخي حازم* 

*أعتقد أنك لم تفهم ما قد كتبته أنا في مشاركتي*
*وهذا ليس منك أعتقد قد يكون بسببي وبسبب أسلوبي*
*ولكن محتمل أن يكون لي فيها عودة*​ 
*عامة لنترك ما مضي ولنبدأ فيما هو جديد*​ 


حازم قال:


> وقل لى معنى "العدم"؟
> انظر الى مشاركة الصديق "قلم حر" لتعلم منطق الخلق فى قوله
> 
> 
> ...


 
*طبعاً كلامك قد يكون منطقي من وجهة نظرك ولكن ....*
*أأستطيع أن أسأل ؟؟؟؟ أو أساوي ما تقوله ببعض !!!!!*​*أنت تقول ....*


حازم قال:


> فخلق ادم ......ليس من عدم ...........بل من تراب...........والتراب من عدم


*وتقول ....*


حازم قال:


> وتحويل الماء الى خمر ..............عملية خلق فى وجود الماء.........وليس من عدم


 
*كيف يكون هذا ؟؟؟؟*
*أدم خلق من تراب وليس من العدم ولكن التراب كان من العدم !!!!*
*وعلي كلامك هذا نوازن*
*الخمر خلق من الماء وليس من العدم والماء كان من العدم*

*فالخمر بالفعل خلق بمكوناته في وجود الماء *
*كما أن ادم خلق بوجود التراب .......... لأنه من قال لك أن التراب كان من عدم ؟؟؟*
*متفقون يا أخي*

*فالله كلي القدرة *
*خلق أدم بوجود مادة التراب وبها خلق الإنسان وقد سمي أدم مخلوق*
*مع أنه لم يخلق من عدم .............. صح*
*لأنه لم يقال في خلقته *
*كن فيكون أو ليكن أدم*
*وبهذا يكون أدم خلق بواسطة التراب الذي وجد مع مراحل الخلق*

*ولنكمل ...*
*السيد المسيح أيضاً خلق مكونات جديدة ليحول الماء الي خمر*
*عمليه خلق شئ من العدم بوجود شئ أخر*
*كعمليه خلق أدم*
*فالتراب ليس هو العدم ولا يعبر عن العدم أصلاً*​ 


> فلا يصح يا افاضل ان نساوى الخلق من مادة .........بالخلق من العدم
> فخلق ادم ......ليس من عدم ...........بل من تراب...........والتراب من عدم


*نكمل ...*​


حازم قال:


> المسيح عليه السلام له قدرة الخلق من مخلوق
> وذلك حسب الكتاب المقدس ......يخلق من مخلوق......وليس من العدم
> كل معجزات المسيح عليه السلام .............عليها شهود عيان........حتى كتبت فى الكتاب القدس
> فلم اجد من بين معجزات المسيح .............ما يشير الى الخلق من العدم


 
*وما الفرق بين الخلق من عدم والخلق من خلال مخلوق !!!!!!!!!!!!*
*أعتقد ستقول لي كبير *
*وهو بالفعل هكذا *
*ولكن تكميلاً لما كتبته ....*
*أدم خلق من شئ مخلوق وهو التراب وهذا التراب خلق ووجد من الأرض التي وجدت من عدم*
*فالله كلي القدرة الخالق*
*لم يقل لأدم كن فيكون بل صنعه من تراب مكملاً عمليه الخلق ولذالك سمي مخلوق*
7وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ آدَمَ تُرَاباً مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَنَفَخَ فِي أَنْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ آدَمُ نَفْساً حَيَّةً.
*جبله تراباً من الأرض*
*فهنا نجد أن أدم خلق من تراب وهذا التراب وجد وأخذ من الأرض*
*وهذه الأرض هي التي وجدت من عدم*​ 
فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ. 2وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ​ 
*فالسماء والأرض خلقا سوياً ولكن قيل قبلهما كلمه*
*في البدأ*
*أي أن منذ هذا البدأ ظهر الزمن *
*أما قبل البدء هذا كان الله موجود دون أي شئ مخلوق*
*وعند البدأ بدأ يخلق*

*ففي اليوم الأول خلق الله السماء والأرض من عدم*
فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ
وبنفس اليوم خلق النور من عدم 
3وَقَالَ اللهُ: لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ فَكَانَ نُورٌ
*لأن كان علي وجه الغمر ظلمه*
*وباليوم الثاني لم يخلق سوي الجلد*
وَقَالَ اللهُ: لِيَكُنْ جَلَدٌ فِي وَسَطِ الْمِيَاهِ 

*وكل هذا*
*السماء والأرض والنور والجلد وبالطبع من قبلهم الماء خلق من عدم*
*أما باقي الخلق كالبذار  والنباتات مثلاً*
*خلق من مخلوق ...-علي حد تعبيرك-*
*فالأرض موجودة ومنها خرجت*
11وَقَالَ اللهُ: لِتُنْبِتِ الأَرْضُ عُشْباً وَبَقْلاً يُبْزِرُ بِزْراً وَشَجَراً ذَا ثَمَرٍ يَعْمَلُ ثَمَراً كَجِنْسِهِ بِزْرُهُ فِيهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ
*وهكذا أيضاً بالنسبة للنوار بجلد السماء*
*فخلقت من مخلوق*
*وهكذا أيضاً المخلوقات الأخري* 
وَقَالَ اللهُ: لِتَفِضِ الْمِيَاهُ زَحَّافَاتٍ ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ وَلْيَطِرْ طَيْرٌ فَوْقَ الأَرْضِ عَلَى وَجْهِ جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ 21فَخَلَقَ اللهُ التَّنَانِينَ الْعِظَامَ وَكُلَّ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ تَدِبُّ الَّتِي فَاضَتْ بِهَا الْمِيَاهُ كَأَجْنَاسِهَا وَكُلَّ طَائِرٍ ذِي جَنَاحٍ كَجِنْسِهِ. وَرَأَى اللهُ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ.​ 
*فكلهم خلقوا عن طريق أخر أو بواسطة أخر*
*المياء أفاضت الزحافات وكل نفس حية*​ 
*ونعود للسؤال*​


> فلا يصح يا افاضل ان نساوى الخلق من مادة .........بالخلق من العدم


 
*الخلق من مادة هو هو الخلق من العدم *
*أذ كان الخالق هو هو نفسه*
*لأن الخلق من عدم موجود وأيضاً العدم هذا موجود ومن قبل هذا كان العدم مخلوق*
*وبنفس المقياس يكون الخلق من شئ أخر سبق في الخلق يساوي للخلق من العدم*

*ومادام أوجة التشابه والربط ونفس الأساباب موجودة فما المانع أن يتساوي*
*وهل نستطيع أن نقول علي الله كلي القدرة أنه يخلق من مخلوق أذاً هو ليس الله*
*أو نقول بما أنه خلق أولاً من عدم *
*ومن بعد خلق من مخلوق يكون هذا أعلان عن تناقص قدرته -حاشا-*​ 


حازم قال:


> المسيح عليه السلام له قدرة الخلق من مخلوق
> وذلك حسب الكتاب المقدس ......يخلق من مخلوق......وليس من العدم


 
*أعتقد هذا لا يقلل من ألوهيته فهو الله كلي القدرة أيضاً*
*ولماذا يخلق من العدم ؟؟؟؟؟*
*فالله بعمليه الخلق العظيمة كبدايه الكون خلق باليوم الأول والثاني من العدم *
*وأكمل الخلق من مخلوق خلق قبلاً -وقد أوضحت لك هذا-*
*فما سبب أن يقول لأدم كن فيكون أو ليكن أدم*
*ومادام أختار أن يصنعه ويخلقه من التراب الذي وجد بخلقة الأرض التي وجدت من عدم*
*أيقلل من شأن الله -حاشا-*
*فما الداعي أن أخلق شئ من العدم أذ كل شئ قد أكتمل*​ 
وَرَأَى اللهُ كُلَّ مَا عَمِلَهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ حَسَنٌ جِدّاً



> فَأُكْمِلَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ وَكُلُّ جُنْدِهَا. 2وَفَرَغَ اللهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ مِنْ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. فَاسْتَرَاحَ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابِعِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ. 3وَبَارَكَ اللهُ الْيَوْمَ السَّابِعَ وَقَدَّسَهُ لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ اسْتَرَاحَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ عَمَلِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ اللهُ خَالِقاً.


​ 


حازم قال:


> اكرر قول القس عبد المسيح بسيط
> "الخلق هو إيجاد الشيء من لاشيء"
> لان هذا القول ...........يدل على قدرة الخلق من العدم ........الذى ابحث عنه فى الكتاب المقدس


 
*هذا شئ طبيعي*
*ومادم الله خلق شئ من لا شئ فهو *
*الله كلي القدرة*
*ولكن أعندما يخلق الله شئ من شئ أهذا يقلل من قدرته ؟؟؟؟*
*أعتقد لا*​ 



حازم قال:


> ملاحظه هامه
> انا اسأل بكل وضوح .
> 
> ونتناقش ونتحاور......لنصل للصواب ......وليس لى هدف غير ذلك
> ...


 
*سنكون ذو صدر فسيح وواسع جداً لكل من يتواصل معنا*
*بشرط الأبتعاد عن الجدال والأبتعاد عن مناطق تجريح الأخر*​ 


حازم قال:


> وان أساة إلى اى شيء في معتقداتكم ........ارجوا تنبيهى


 
*سيكون وبكل أحترام*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

